# Growing pogostemon helferi emersed :: inputs please



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

After a long hunt and waiting of couple of years, finally I received 2 healthy stems of P. Helferi today. They have grown *submerged*. But I don't have any tank running at this moment so put them into my immersed setup.

That tank running with diffused Sunlight from window and I am using used Aquasoil as substrate. In the same setup I have staurogyne Tropica growing good. I am misting the plants once everynight and the tank is covered with clear sheet.

At any cost I don't want to loose these helferies. Please let me know if I need to take any extra caution or any special care to grow them emeresed.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

If they're currently submerged, I'd suggest leaving them submerged. 

Slowly allow for water to evaporate, eventually the plants will be conditioned to survive in a humid grow out.

-Gordon


----------



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gordonrichards said:


> If they're currently submerged, I'd suggest leaving them submerged.
> 
> Slowly allow for water to evaporate, eventually the plants will be conditioned to survive in a humid grow out.
> 
> -Gordon


Thanks for the input Gordon. I lost them already. One night strong wind blown off the top plastic cover and next morning I found them dry and crispy.


----------

